# Edge available apps - are you kidding?



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I admittedly don't use my Edge Antenna much, only to watch football and news on broadcast mostly. Just out of curiosity I went to app section. It is so sad. Nothing other than Netflix or Prime really. This is as bad as the Roamio I had years ago. I guess all the other streaming services decided that adding a handful of extra people on a platform no one cares about isn't worth the effort. Is it just totally abandoned now?


----------

